# Daughter's First Kill



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

My 12 year old got her first kill yesterday and it was with her bow. I will try to attach the shot video in Slow MO. She hits it a little back but it only went about 50 yards. She tells me she is now ready for the big buck.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

What did you film that with?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats to the both af ya'!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice. I bet there were some serious high fives to go with that. Congrats to both of you. Great memories.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

TxBrewer said:


> What did you film that with?


The new IPhone 5 has slow mo and you can zoom!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I love it. CONGRATS.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

That is sooo cool! Congratulations to your daughter on her first deer with her bow ~ that's awesome!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats to your daughter !


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Aaaatta girl!!! Tell her she's already done better this year than the two other guys at my lease using cross-bows. One missed a hog and one missed a buck. I haven't gotten a shot yet. She'll be hooked now. There's something primitive and primal about bow vs. rifle hunting.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats young lady..


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

very nice, congrats to her


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Good for her, good job by you putting her on it, looks like she got 1 lung or maybe liver and a pass thru at that making your job easy....WW


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats my daughter got her first one last year words cant explain the excitement i felt


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats to you both.


----------

